# New Gamecube exploits!



## DinohScene (Mar 28, 2016)

Our beloved moderator and member @FIX94 over at gc-forver.com has cooked up some amazing new exploits for the Gamecube!

For years, Phantasy Star Online + a BBA was the ONLY exploit to load homebrew code on the cube.
Ofcourse, AR discs with SD Geckos also worked but it wasn't a game exploit.

@FIX94, Exterms + Don Salvato and @TuxSH (for POCing PokeLoad) have been working hard on breathing life back in the old Gamecube.
The Twilight hack of Twilight Princess (first disc based exploit of the Wii) also seemed to work on the Gamecube.
Wind waker also proved to be exploitable.
Both Pokemon games where vulnerable to a buffer overflow.
Smash Bros. Melee (much like Smash Bros. Brawl on the Wii) also was crafted into an exploit.
And finally, the dreaded 007 Agent Under Fire, known for being exploitable on PS2 and Xbox also suffers from the same bug on the GCN.

Personally, I was extremely delighted when I found out about it.
Obviously grabbing the old Cube and immediately trying them out, seeing if they worked.

With PokeLoad, Twilight Hack, Wind waker hack, Homebros and Exploit under fire, one can load homebrew code (for example Swiss) from a Gamecube memory card.
To load Swiss from a memory card, rename the compressed version of Swiss to boot.dol use dol2gci.exe to make a .gci file from it.
Copy the hacked saves + the converted Swiss executable to a Gamecube memorycard with GCMM (on a homebrewed Wii or GCN)

You can download the exploits over at gc-forever.com
You can download Swiss also over at gc-forever.com

I'm surprised no one on Temp ever posted this.
I'd personally like to thank @FIX94 for the amazing exploits! @TuxSH for the POC of PokeLoad, Exterms and Don Salvato for Homebros (and possibly kick starting this exploiting spree) and ofcourse emu_kidid for Swiss, it's one amazing homebrew tool!

Update:
As of today, April 2nd, FIX has released another game exploit.
Splintercell also has been exploited (Xbox version says Hello world! to the GCN version)

Update 2:
As of Yesterday, June 11th, FIX has released yet another game exploit.
BMX XXX can now be added to the list with the quite nice sounding "BMX HAX" name.
Although I'd personally name it "BMX HaxHaxHax".


----------



## xtheman (Mar 28, 2016)

The gamecube had homebrew? No wonder i never knew. Seems a little weird how most of the exploits for the gamecube have a wii port...


----------



## KiiWii (Mar 28, 2016)

Amazing work guys. This is what is needed in the hacking community!


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 28, 2016)

It's got a small homebrew library yep.
Infact, it was thanks to cubebrew that Team Twiizers broke the Wii.


----------



## loco365 (Mar 28, 2016)

Hm, note to self: Buy a GameCube.


----------



## Edrian (Mar 28, 2016)

Time to borrow my friend's Gamecube lol


----------



## FIX94 (Mar 28, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> I'm surprised no one on Temp ever posted this.


I'm surprised somebody actually bothered mentioning it at all to be honest since its for such a old console but cool I guess. Also personally I still use my cube fairly regular with swiss and retroarch, cant beat having near pixel perfect 8-bit and 16-bit console emulation on a crt with a rgb cable and a good gc controller


----------



## Froster (Mar 28, 2016)

Woah,nice work!


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 28, 2016)

FIX94 said:


> I'm surprised somebody actually bothered mentioning it at all to be honest since its for such a old console but cool I guess. Also personally I still use my cube fairly regular with swiss and retroarch, cant beat having near pixel perfect 8-bit and 16-bit console emulation on a crt with a rgb cable and a good gc controller



Temps about homebrew and hacking and what not so it should be posted.
Majority might have moved on but you're not the only one that spends time with old consoles.
Long live the old Xbox!


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Mar 28, 2016)

Just out of curiosity, do these exploits work on the Wii?  I ask because (obviously) the Wii has backwards compatibility with the Gamecube.


----------



## xtheman (Mar 28, 2016)

Logan Pockrus said:


> Just out of curiosity, do these exploits work on the Wii?  I ask because (obviously) the Wii has backwards compatibility with the Gamecube.


It should but most f the homebrew appears to be ported into the wii


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Mar 28, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> It should but most f the homebrew appears to be ported into the wii


Yeah, just asking, as I have a gamecube, memory card, homebrewed Wii, and the Wind Waker.  So I don't _need _it to work, I just thought it would be pretty cool!

EDIT:  What I mean is I have the proper setup!


----------



## FIX94 (Mar 28, 2016)

Logan Pockrus said:


> Just out of curiosity, do these exploits work on the Wii?  I ask because (obviously) the Wii has backwards compatibility with the Gamecube.


the wii gamecube mode is exactly the same as a gamecube but it wont really do much since you cant access the wii hardware or install the homebrew channel like that.


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Mar 28, 2016)

FIX94 said:


> the wii gamecube mode is exactly the same as a gamecube but it wont really do much since you cant access the wii hardware or install the homebrew channel like that.


True, just wondering!  Just got through writing another post addressing that one about 45 seconds ago!


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Mar 28, 2016)

It's amazing someone's still doing something 15 years later for a console that was so close to failing! I loved the GCN and it deserves more respect


----------



## Madridi (Mar 28, 2016)

FIX94 said:


> I'm surprised somebody actually bothered mentioning it at all to be honest since its for such a old console but cool I guess. Also personally I still use my cube fairly regular with swiss and retroarch, cant beat having near pixel perfect 8-bit and 16-bit console emulation on a crt with a rgb cable and a good gc controller


Old or not, it's still one of my favourite consoles (if not my favourite)


----------



## Hypnotizing (Mar 29, 2016)

nice to see the old cube get some love, can we run backups with these exploits?


----------



## xtheman (Mar 29, 2016)

Hypnotizing said:


> nice to see the old cube get some love, can we run backups with these exploits?


They say "backups" They mean "pirated games"


----------



## Hypnotizing (Mar 29, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> They say "backups" They mean "pirated games"


 Whatever you wanna call them , it would be nice to play some games in my old console.


----------



## regnad (Mar 29, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Our beloved moderator and member @FIX94 over at gc-forver.com has cooked up some amazing new exploits for the Gamecube!
> 
> For years, Phantasy Star Online + a BBA was the ONLY exploit to load homebrew code on the cube.
> Ofcourse, AR discs with SD Geckos also worked but it wasn't a game exploit.
> ...



I don't know the first thing about GC hacking.  I assume you need some hardware since there's no SD card or USB port or Internet connection.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 28, 2016)

Our beloved moderator and member @FIX94 over at gc-forver.com has cooked up some amazing new exploits for the Gamecube!

For years, Phantasy Star Online + a BBA was the ONLY exploit to load homebrew code on the cube.
Ofcourse, AR discs with SD Geckos also worked but it wasn't a game exploit.

@FIX94, Exterms + Don Salvato and @TuxSH (for POCing PokeLoad) have been working hard on breathing life back in the old Gamecube.
The Twilight hack of Twilight Princess (first disc based exploit of the Wii) also seemed to work on the Gamecube.
Wind waker also proved to be exploitable.
Both Pokemon games where vulnerable to a buffer overflow.
Smash Bros. Melee (much like Smash Bros. Brawl on the Wii) also was crafted into an exploit.
And finally, the dreaded 007 Agent Under Fire, known for being exploitable on PS2 and Xbox also suffers from the same bug on the GCN.

Personally, I was extremely delighted when I found out about it.
Obviously grabbing the old Cube and immediately trying them out, seeing if they worked.

With PokeLoad, Twilight Hack, Wind waker hack, Homebros and Exploit under fire, one can load homebrew code (for example Swiss) from a Gamecube memory card.
To load Swiss from a memory card, rename the compressed version of Swiss to boot.dol use dol2gci.exe to make a .gci file from it.
Copy the hacked saves + the converted Swiss executable to a Gamecube memorycard with GCMM (on a homebrewed Wii or GCN)

You can download the exploits over at gc-forever.com
You can download Swiss also over at gc-forever.com

I'm surprised no one on Temp ever posted this.
I'd personally like to thank @FIX94 for the amazing exploits! @TuxSH for the POC of PokeLoad, Exterms and Don Salvato for Homebros (and possibly kick starting this exploiting spree) and ofcourse emu_kidid for Swiss, it's one amazing homebrew tool!

Update:
As of today, April 2nd, FIX has released another game exploit.
Splintercell also has been exploited (Xbox version says Hello world! to the GCN version)

Update 2:
As of Yesterday, June 11th, FIX has released yet another game exploit.
BMX XXX can now be added to the list with the quite nice sounding "BMX HAX" name.
Although I'd personally name it "BMX HaxHaxHax".


----------



## xtheman (Mar 28, 2016)

The gamecube had homebrew? No wonder i never knew. Seems a little weird how most of the exploits for the gamecube have a wii port...


----------



## KiiWii (Mar 28, 2016)

Amazing work guys. This is what is needed in the hacking community!


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 28, 2016)

It's got a small homebrew library yep.
Infact, it was thanks to cubebrew that Team Twiizers broke the Wii.


----------



## loco365 (Mar 28, 2016)

Hm, note to self: Buy a GameCube.


----------



## Edrian (Mar 28, 2016)

Time to borrow my friend's Gamecube lol


----------



## FIX94 (Mar 28, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> I'm surprised no one on Temp ever posted this.


I'm surprised somebody actually bothered mentioning it at all to be honest since its for such a old console but cool I guess. Also personally I still use my cube fairly regular with swiss and retroarch, cant beat having near pixel perfect 8-bit and 16-bit console emulation on a crt with a rgb cable and a good gc controller


----------



## Froster (Mar 28, 2016)

Woah,nice work!


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 28, 2016)

FIX94 said:


> I'm surprised somebody actually bothered mentioning it at all to be honest since its for such a old console but cool I guess. Also personally I still use my cube fairly regular with swiss and retroarch, cant beat having near pixel perfect 8-bit and 16-bit console emulation on a crt with a rgb cable and a good gc controller



Temps about homebrew and hacking and what not so it should be posted.
Majority might have moved on but you're not the only one that spends time with old consoles.
Long live the old Xbox!


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Mar 28, 2016)

Just out of curiosity, do these exploits work on the Wii?  I ask because (obviously) the Wii has backwards compatibility with the Gamecube.


----------



## xtheman (Mar 28, 2016)

Logan Pockrus said:


> Just out of curiosity, do these exploits work on the Wii?  I ask because (obviously) the Wii has backwards compatibility with the Gamecube.


It should but most f the homebrew appears to be ported into the wii


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Mar 28, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> It should but most f the homebrew appears to be ported into the wii


Yeah, just asking, as I have a gamecube, memory card, homebrewed Wii, and the Wind Waker.  So I don't _need _it to work, I just thought it would be pretty cool!

EDIT:  What I mean is I have the proper setup!


----------



## FIX94 (Mar 28, 2016)

Logan Pockrus said:


> Just out of curiosity, do these exploits work on the Wii?  I ask because (obviously) the Wii has backwards compatibility with the Gamecube.


the wii gamecube mode is exactly the same as a gamecube but it wont really do much since you cant access the wii hardware or install the homebrew channel like that.


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Mar 28, 2016)

FIX94 said:


> the wii gamecube mode is exactly the same as a gamecube but it wont really do much since you cant access the wii hardware or install the homebrew channel like that.


True, just wondering!  Just got through writing another post addressing that one about 45 seconds ago!


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Mar 28, 2016)

It's amazing someone's still doing something 15 years later for a console that was so close to failing! I loved the GCN and it deserves more respect


----------



## Madridi (Mar 28, 2016)

FIX94 said:


> I'm surprised somebody actually bothered mentioning it at all to be honest since its for such a old console but cool I guess. Also personally I still use my cube fairly regular with swiss and retroarch, cant beat having near pixel perfect 8-bit and 16-bit console emulation on a crt with a rgb cable and a good gc controller


Old or not, it's still one of my favourite consoles (if not my favourite)


----------



## Hypnotizing (Mar 29, 2016)

nice to see the old cube get some love, can we run backups with these exploits?


----------



## xtheman (Mar 29, 2016)

Hypnotizing said:


> nice to see the old cube get some love, can we run backups with these exploits?


They say "backups" They mean "pirated games"


----------



## Hypnotizing (Mar 29, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> They say "backups" They mean "pirated games"


 Whatever you wanna call them , it would be nice to play some games in my old console.


----------



## regnad (Mar 29, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Our beloved moderator and member @FIX94 over at gc-forver.com has cooked up some amazing new exploits for the Gamecube!
> 
> For years, Phantasy Star Online + a BBA was the ONLY exploit to load homebrew code on the cube.
> Ofcourse, AR discs with SD Geckos also worked but it wasn't a game exploit.
> ...



I don't know the first thing about GC hacking.  I assume you need some hardware since there's no SD card or USB port or Internet connection.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 28, 2016)

Our beloved moderator and member @FIX94 over at gc-forver.com has cooked up some amazing new exploits for the Gamecube!

For years, Phantasy Star Online + a BBA was the ONLY exploit to load homebrew code on the cube.
Ofcourse, AR discs with SD Geckos also worked but it wasn't a game exploit.

@FIX94, Exterms + Don Salvato and @TuxSH (for POCing PokeLoad) have been working hard on breathing life back in the old Gamecube.
The Twilight hack of Twilight Princess (first disc based exploit of the Wii) also seemed to work on the Gamecube.
Wind waker also proved to be exploitable.
Both Pokemon games where vulnerable to a buffer overflow.
Smash Bros. Melee (much like Smash Bros. Brawl on the Wii) also was crafted into an exploit.
And finally, the dreaded 007 Agent Under Fire, known for being exploitable on PS2 and Xbox also suffers from the same bug on the GCN.

Personally, I was extremely delighted when I found out about it.
Obviously grabbing the old Cube and immediately trying them out, seeing if they worked.

With PokeLoad, Twilight Hack, Wind waker hack, Homebros and Exploit under fire, one can load homebrew code (for example Swiss) from a Gamecube memory card.
To load Swiss from a memory card, rename the compressed version of Swiss to boot.dol use dol2gci.exe to make a .gci file from it.
Copy the hacked saves + the converted Swiss executable to a Gamecube memorycard with GCMM (on a homebrewed Wii or GCN)

You can download the exploits over at gc-forever.com
You can download Swiss also over at gc-forever.com

I'm surprised no one on Temp ever posted this.
I'd personally like to thank @FIX94 for the amazing exploits! @TuxSH for the POC of PokeLoad, Exterms and Don Salvato for Homebros (and possibly kick starting this exploiting spree) and ofcourse emu_kidid for Swiss, it's one amazing homebrew tool!

Update:
As of today, April 2nd, FIX has released another game exploit.
Splintercell also has been exploited (Xbox version says Hello world! to the GCN version)

Update 2:
As of Yesterday, June 11th, FIX has released yet another game exploit.
BMX XXX can now be added to the list with the quite nice sounding "BMX HAX" name.
Although I'd personally name it "BMX HaxHaxHax".


----------



## xtheman (Mar 28, 2016)

The gamecube had homebrew? No wonder i never knew. Seems a little weird how most of the exploits for the gamecube have a wii port...


----------



## KiiWii (Mar 28, 2016)

Amazing work guys. This is what is needed in the hacking community!


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 28, 2016)

It's got a small homebrew library yep.
Infact, it was thanks to cubebrew that Team Twiizers broke the Wii.


----------



## loco365 (Mar 28, 2016)

Hm, note to self: Buy a GameCube.


----------



## Edrian (Mar 28, 2016)

Time to borrow my friend's Gamecube lol


----------



## FIX94 (Mar 28, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> I'm surprised no one on Temp ever posted this.


I'm surprised somebody actually bothered mentioning it at all to be honest since its for such a old console but cool I guess. Also personally I still use my cube fairly regular with swiss and retroarch, cant beat having near pixel perfect 8-bit and 16-bit console emulation on a crt with a rgb cable and a good gc controller


----------



## Froster (Mar 28, 2016)

Woah,nice work!


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 28, 2016)

FIX94 said:


> I'm surprised somebody actually bothered mentioning it at all to be honest since its for such a old console but cool I guess. Also personally I still use my cube fairly regular with swiss and retroarch, cant beat having near pixel perfect 8-bit and 16-bit console emulation on a crt with a rgb cable and a good gc controller



Temps about homebrew and hacking and what not so it should be posted.
Majority might have moved on but you're not the only one that spends time with old consoles.
Long live the old Xbox!


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Mar 28, 2016)

Just out of curiosity, do these exploits work on the Wii?  I ask because (obviously) the Wii has backwards compatibility with the Gamecube.


----------



## xtheman (Mar 28, 2016)

Logan Pockrus said:


> Just out of curiosity, do these exploits work on the Wii?  I ask because (obviously) the Wii has backwards compatibility with the Gamecube.


It should but most f the homebrew appears to be ported into the wii


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Mar 28, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> It should but most f the homebrew appears to be ported into the wii


Yeah, just asking, as I have a gamecube, memory card, homebrewed Wii, and the Wind Waker.  So I don't _need _it to work, I just thought it would be pretty cool!

EDIT:  What I mean is I have the proper setup!


----------



## FIX94 (Mar 28, 2016)

Logan Pockrus said:


> Just out of curiosity, do these exploits work on the Wii?  I ask because (obviously) the Wii has backwards compatibility with the Gamecube.


the wii gamecube mode is exactly the same as a gamecube but it wont really do much since you cant access the wii hardware or install the homebrew channel like that.


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Mar 28, 2016)

FIX94 said:


> the wii gamecube mode is exactly the same as a gamecube but it wont really do much since you cant access the wii hardware or install the homebrew channel like that.


True, just wondering!  Just got through writing another post addressing that one about 45 seconds ago!


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Mar 28, 2016)

It's amazing someone's still doing something 15 years later for a console that was so close to failing! I loved the GCN and it deserves more respect


----------



## Madridi (Mar 28, 2016)

FIX94 said:


> I'm surprised somebody actually bothered mentioning it at all to be honest since its for such a old console but cool I guess. Also personally I still use my cube fairly regular with swiss and retroarch, cant beat having near pixel perfect 8-bit and 16-bit console emulation on a crt with a rgb cable and a good gc controller


Old or not, it's still one of my favourite consoles (if not my favourite)


----------



## Hypnotizing (Mar 29, 2016)

nice to see the old cube get some love, can we run backups with these exploits?


----------



## xtheman (Mar 29, 2016)

Hypnotizing said:


> nice to see the old cube get some love, can we run backups with these exploits?


They say "backups" They mean "pirated games"


----------



## Hypnotizing (Mar 29, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> They say "backups" They mean "pirated games"


 Whatever you wanna call them , it would be nice to play some games in my old console.


----------



## regnad (Mar 29, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Our beloved moderator and member @FIX94 over at gc-forver.com has cooked up some amazing new exploits for the Gamecube!
> 
> For years, Phantasy Star Online + a BBA was the ONLY exploit to load homebrew code on the cube.
> Ofcourse, AR discs with SD Geckos also worked but it wasn't a game exploit.
> ...



I don't know the first thing about GC hacking.  I assume you need some hardware since there's no SD card or USB port or Internet connection.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 28, 2016)

Our beloved moderator and member @FIX94 over at gc-forver.com has cooked up some amazing new exploits for the Gamecube!

For years, Phantasy Star Online + a BBA was the ONLY exploit to load homebrew code on the cube.
Ofcourse, AR discs with SD Geckos also worked but it wasn't a game exploit.

@FIX94, Exterms + Don Salvato and @TuxSH (for POCing PokeLoad) have been working hard on breathing life back in the old Gamecube.
The Twilight hack of Twilight Princess (first disc based exploit of the Wii) also seemed to work on the Gamecube.
Wind waker also proved to be exploitable.
Both Pokemon games where vulnerable to a buffer overflow.
Smash Bros. Melee (much like Smash Bros. Brawl on the Wii) also was crafted into an exploit.
And finally, the dreaded 007 Agent Under Fire, known for being exploitable on PS2 and Xbox also suffers from the same bug on the GCN.

Personally, I was extremely delighted when I found out about it.
Obviously grabbing the old Cube and immediately trying them out, seeing if they worked.

With PokeLoad, Twilight Hack, Wind waker hack, Homebros and Exploit under fire, one can load homebrew code (for example Swiss) from a Gamecube memory card.
To load Swiss from a memory card, rename the compressed version of Swiss to boot.dol use dol2gci.exe to make a .gci file from it.
Copy the hacked saves + the converted Swiss executable to a Gamecube memorycard with GCMM (on a homebrewed Wii or GCN)

You can download the exploits over at gc-forever.com
You can download Swiss also over at gc-forever.com

I'm surprised no one on Temp ever posted this.
I'd personally like to thank @FIX94 for the amazing exploits! @TuxSH for the POC of PokeLoad, Exterms and Don Salvato for Homebros (and possibly kick starting this exploiting spree) and ofcourse emu_kidid for Swiss, it's one amazing homebrew tool!

Update:
As of today, April 2nd, FIX has released another game exploit.
Splintercell also has been exploited (Xbox version says Hello world! to the GCN version)

Update 2:
As of Yesterday, June 11th, FIX has released yet another game exploit.
BMX XXX can now be added to the list with the quite nice sounding "BMX HAX" name.
Although I'd personally name it "BMX HaxHaxHax".


----------



## xtheman (Mar 28, 2016)

The gamecube had homebrew? No wonder i never knew. Seems a little weird how most of the exploits for the gamecube have a wii port...


----------



## KiiWii (Mar 28, 2016)

Amazing work guys. This is what is needed in the hacking community!


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 28, 2016)

It's got a small homebrew library yep.
Infact, it was thanks to cubebrew that Team Twiizers broke the Wii.


----------



## loco365 (Mar 28, 2016)

Hm, note to self: Buy a GameCube.


----------



## Edrian (Mar 28, 2016)

Time to borrow my friend's Gamecube lol


----------



## FIX94 (Mar 28, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> I'm surprised no one on Temp ever posted this.


I'm surprised somebody actually bothered mentioning it at all to be honest since its for such a old console but cool I guess. Also personally I still use my cube fairly regular with swiss and retroarch, cant beat having near pixel perfect 8-bit and 16-bit console emulation on a crt with a rgb cable and a good gc controller


----------



## Froster (Mar 28, 2016)

Woah,nice work!


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 28, 2016)

FIX94 said:


> I'm surprised somebody actually bothered mentioning it at all to be honest since its for such a old console but cool I guess. Also personally I still use my cube fairly regular with swiss and retroarch, cant beat having near pixel perfect 8-bit and 16-bit console emulation on a crt with a rgb cable and a good gc controller



Temps about homebrew and hacking and what not so it should be posted.
Majority might have moved on but you're not the only one that spends time with old consoles.
Long live the old Xbox!


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Mar 28, 2016)

Just out of curiosity, do these exploits work on the Wii?  I ask because (obviously) the Wii has backwards compatibility with the Gamecube.


----------



## xtheman (Mar 28, 2016)

Logan Pockrus said:


> Just out of curiosity, do these exploits work on the Wii?  I ask because (obviously) the Wii has backwards compatibility with the Gamecube.


It should but most f the homebrew appears to be ported into the wii


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Mar 28, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> It should but most f the homebrew appears to be ported into the wii


Yeah, just asking, as I have a gamecube, memory card, homebrewed Wii, and the Wind Waker.  So I don't _need _it to work, I just thought it would be pretty cool!

EDIT:  What I mean is I have the proper setup!


----------



## FIX94 (Mar 28, 2016)

Logan Pockrus said:


> Just out of curiosity, do these exploits work on the Wii?  I ask because (obviously) the Wii has backwards compatibility with the Gamecube.


the wii gamecube mode is exactly the same as a gamecube but it wont really do much since you cant access the wii hardware or install the homebrew channel like that.


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Mar 28, 2016)

FIX94 said:


> the wii gamecube mode is exactly the same as a gamecube but it wont really do much since you cant access the wii hardware or install the homebrew channel like that.


True, just wondering!  Just got through writing another post addressing that one about 45 seconds ago!


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Mar 28, 2016)

It's amazing someone's still doing something 15 years later for a console that was so close to failing! I loved the GCN and it deserves more respect


----------



## Madridi (Mar 28, 2016)

FIX94 said:


> I'm surprised somebody actually bothered mentioning it at all to be honest since its for such a old console but cool I guess. Also personally I still use my cube fairly regular with swiss and retroarch, cant beat having near pixel perfect 8-bit and 16-bit console emulation on a crt with a rgb cable and a good gc controller


Old or not, it's still one of my favourite consoles (if not my favourite)


----------



## Hypnotizing (Mar 29, 2016)

nice to see the old cube get some love, can we run backups with these exploits?


----------



## xtheman (Mar 29, 2016)

Hypnotizing said:


> nice to see the old cube get some love, can we run backups with these exploits?


They say "backups" They mean "pirated games"


----------



## Hypnotizing (Mar 29, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> They say "backups" They mean "pirated games"


 Whatever you wanna call them , it would be nice to play some games in my old console.


----------



## regnad (Mar 29, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Our beloved moderator and member @FIX94 over at gc-forver.com has cooked up some amazing new exploits for the Gamecube!
> 
> For years, Phantasy Star Online + a BBA was the ONLY exploit to load homebrew code on the cube.
> Ofcourse, AR discs with SD Geckos also worked but it wasn't a game exploit.
> ...



I don't know the first thing about GC hacking.  I assume you need some hardware since there's no SD card or USB port or Internet connection.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 28, 2016)

Our beloved moderator and member @FIX94 over at gc-forver.com has cooked up some amazing new exploits for the Gamecube!

For years, Phantasy Star Online + a BBA was the ONLY exploit to load homebrew code on the cube.
Ofcourse, AR discs with SD Geckos also worked but it wasn't a game exploit.

@FIX94, Exterms + Don Salvato and @TuxSH (for POCing PokeLoad) have been working hard on breathing life back in the old Gamecube.
The Twilight hack of Twilight Princess (first disc based exploit of the Wii) also seemed to work on the Gamecube.
Wind waker also proved to be exploitable.
Both Pokemon games where vulnerable to a buffer overflow.
Smash Bros. Melee (much like Smash Bros. Brawl on the Wii) also was crafted into an exploit.
And finally, the dreaded 007 Agent Under Fire, known for being exploitable on PS2 and Xbox also suffers from the same bug on the GCN.

Personally, I was extremely delighted when I found out about it.
Obviously grabbing the old Cube and immediately trying them out, seeing if they worked.

With PokeLoad, Twilight Hack, Wind waker hack, Homebros and Exploit under fire, one can load homebrew code (for example Swiss) from a Gamecube memory card.
To load Swiss from a memory card, rename the compressed version of Swiss to boot.dol use dol2gci.exe to make a .gci file from it.
Copy the hacked saves + the converted Swiss executable to a Gamecube memorycard with GCMM (on a homebrewed Wii or GCN)

You can download the exploits over at gc-forever.com
You can download Swiss also over at gc-forever.com

I'm surprised no one on Temp ever posted this.
I'd personally like to thank @FIX94 for the amazing exploits! @TuxSH for the POC of PokeLoad, Exterms and Don Salvato for Homebros (and possibly kick starting this exploiting spree) and ofcourse emu_kidid for Swiss, it's one amazing homebrew tool!

Update:
As of today, April 2nd, FIX has released another game exploit.
Splintercell also has been exploited (Xbox version says Hello world! to the GCN version)

Update 2:
As of Yesterday, June 11th, FIX has released yet another game exploit.
BMX XXX can now be added to the list with the quite nice sounding "BMX HAX" name.
Although I'd personally name it "BMX HaxHaxHax".


----------



## xtheman (Mar 28, 2016)

The gamecube had homebrew? No wonder i never knew. Seems a little weird how most of the exploits for the gamecube have a wii port...


----------



## KiiWii (Mar 28, 2016)

Amazing work guys. This is what is needed in the hacking community!


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 28, 2016)

It's got a small homebrew library yep.
Infact, it was thanks to cubebrew that Team Twiizers broke the Wii.


----------



## loco365 (Mar 28, 2016)

Hm, note to self: Buy a GameCube.


----------



## Edrian (Mar 28, 2016)

Time to borrow my friend's Gamecube lol


----------



## FIX94 (Mar 28, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> I'm surprised no one on Temp ever posted this.


I'm surprised somebody actually bothered mentioning it at all to be honest since its for such a old console but cool I guess. Also personally I still use my cube fairly regular with swiss and retroarch, cant beat having near pixel perfect 8-bit and 16-bit console emulation on a crt with a rgb cable and a good gc controller


----------



## Froster (Mar 28, 2016)

Woah,nice work!


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 28, 2016)

FIX94 said:


> I'm surprised somebody actually bothered mentioning it at all to be honest since its for such a old console but cool I guess. Also personally I still use my cube fairly regular with swiss and retroarch, cant beat having near pixel perfect 8-bit and 16-bit console emulation on a crt with a rgb cable and a good gc controller



Temps about homebrew and hacking and what not so it should be posted.
Majority might have moved on but you're not the only one that spends time with old consoles.
Long live the old Xbox!


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Mar 28, 2016)

Just out of curiosity, do these exploits work on the Wii?  I ask because (obviously) the Wii has backwards compatibility with the Gamecube.


----------



## xtheman (Mar 28, 2016)

Logan Pockrus said:


> Just out of curiosity, do these exploits work on the Wii?  I ask because (obviously) the Wii has backwards compatibility with the Gamecube.


It should but most f the homebrew appears to be ported into the wii


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Mar 28, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> It should but most f the homebrew appears to be ported into the wii


Yeah, just asking, as I have a gamecube, memory card, homebrewed Wii, and the Wind Waker.  So I don't _need _it to work, I just thought it would be pretty cool!

EDIT:  What I mean is I have the proper setup!


----------



## FIX94 (Mar 28, 2016)

Logan Pockrus said:


> Just out of curiosity, do these exploits work on the Wii?  I ask because (obviously) the Wii has backwards compatibility with the Gamecube.


the wii gamecube mode is exactly the same as a gamecube but it wont really do much since you cant access the wii hardware or install the homebrew channel like that.


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Mar 28, 2016)

FIX94 said:


> the wii gamecube mode is exactly the same as a gamecube but it wont really do much since you cant access the wii hardware or install the homebrew channel like that.


True, just wondering!  Just got through writing another post addressing that one about 45 seconds ago!


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Mar 28, 2016)

It's amazing someone's still doing something 15 years later for a console that was so close to failing! I loved the GCN and it deserves more respect


----------



## Madridi (Mar 28, 2016)

FIX94 said:


> I'm surprised somebody actually bothered mentioning it at all to be honest since its for such a old console but cool I guess. Also personally I still use my cube fairly regular with swiss and retroarch, cant beat having near pixel perfect 8-bit and 16-bit console emulation on a crt with a rgb cable and a good gc controller


Old or not, it's still one of my favourite consoles (if not my favourite)


----------



## Hypnotizing (Mar 29, 2016)

nice to see the old cube get some love, can we run backups with these exploits?


----------



## xtheman (Mar 29, 2016)

Hypnotizing said:


> nice to see the old cube get some love, can we run backups with these exploits?


They say "backups" They mean "pirated games"


----------



## Hypnotizing (Mar 29, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> They say "backups" They mean "pirated games"


 Whatever you wanna call them , it would be nice to play some games in my old console.


----------



## regnad (Mar 29, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Our beloved moderator and member @FIX94 over at gc-forver.com has cooked up some amazing new exploits for the Gamecube!
> 
> For years, Phantasy Star Online + a BBA was the ONLY exploit to load homebrew code on the cube.
> Ofcourse, AR discs with SD Geckos also worked but it wasn't a game exploit.
> ...



I don't know the first thing about GC hacking.  I assume you need some hardware since there's no SD card or USB port or Internet connection.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 28, 2016)

Our beloved moderator and member @FIX94 over at gc-forver.com has cooked up some amazing new exploits for the Gamecube!

For years, Phantasy Star Online + a BBA was the ONLY exploit to load homebrew code on the cube.
Ofcourse, AR discs with SD Geckos also worked but it wasn't a game exploit.

@FIX94, Exterms + Don Salvato and @TuxSH (for POCing PokeLoad) have been working hard on breathing life back in the old Gamecube.
The Twilight hack of Twilight Princess (first disc based exploit of the Wii) also seemed to work on the Gamecube.
Wind waker also proved to be exploitable.
Both Pokemon games where vulnerable to a buffer overflow.
Smash Bros. Melee (much like Smash Bros. Brawl on the Wii) also was crafted into an exploit.
And finally, the dreaded 007 Agent Under Fire, known for being exploitable on PS2 and Xbox also suffers from the same bug on the GCN.

Personally, I was extremely delighted when I found out about it.
Obviously grabbing the old Cube and immediately trying them out, seeing if they worked.

With PokeLoad, Twilight Hack, Wind waker hack, Homebros and Exploit under fire, one can load homebrew code (for example Swiss) from a Gamecube memory card.
To load Swiss from a memory card, rename the compressed version of Swiss to boot.dol use dol2gci.exe to make a .gci file from it.
Copy the hacked saves + the converted Swiss executable to a Gamecube memorycard with GCMM (on a homebrewed Wii or GCN)

You can download the exploits over at gc-forever.com
You can download Swiss also over at gc-forever.com

I'm surprised no one on Temp ever posted this.
I'd personally like to thank @FIX94 for the amazing exploits! @TuxSH for the POC of PokeLoad, Exterms and Don Salvato for Homebros (and possibly kick starting this exploiting spree) and ofcourse emu_kidid for Swiss, it's one amazing homebrew tool!

Update:
As of today, April 2nd, FIX has released another game exploit.
Splintercell also has been exploited (Xbox version says Hello world! to the GCN version)

Update 2:
As of Yesterday, June 11th, FIX has released yet another game exploit.
BMX XXX can now be added to the list with the quite nice sounding "BMX HAX" name.
Although I'd personally name it "BMX HaxHaxHax".


----------



## xtheman (Mar 28, 2016)

The gamecube had homebrew? No wonder i never knew. Seems a little weird how most of the exploits for the gamecube have a wii port...


----------



## KiiWii (Mar 28, 2016)

Amazing work guys. This is what is needed in the hacking community!


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 28, 2016)

It's got a small homebrew library yep.
Infact, it was thanks to cubebrew that Team Twiizers broke the Wii.


----------



## loco365 (Mar 28, 2016)

Hm, note to self: Buy a GameCube.


----------



## Edrian (Mar 28, 2016)

Time to borrow my friend's Gamecube lol


----------



## FIX94 (Mar 28, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> I'm surprised no one on Temp ever posted this.


I'm surprised somebody actually bothered mentioning it at all to be honest since its for such a old console but cool I guess. Also personally I still use my cube fairly regular with swiss and retroarch, cant beat having near pixel perfect 8-bit and 16-bit console emulation on a crt with a rgb cable and a good gc controller


----------



## Froster (Mar 28, 2016)

Woah,nice work!


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 28, 2016)

FIX94 said:


> I'm surprised somebody actually bothered mentioning it at all to be honest since its for such a old console but cool I guess. Also personally I still use my cube fairly regular with swiss and retroarch, cant beat having near pixel perfect 8-bit and 16-bit console emulation on a crt with a rgb cable and a good gc controller



Temps about homebrew and hacking and what not so it should be posted.
Majority might have moved on but you're not the only one that spends time with old consoles.
Long live the old Xbox!


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Mar 28, 2016)

Just out of curiosity, do these exploits work on the Wii?  I ask because (obviously) the Wii has backwards compatibility with the Gamecube.


----------



## xtheman (Mar 28, 2016)

Logan Pockrus said:


> Just out of curiosity, do these exploits work on the Wii?  I ask because (obviously) the Wii has backwards compatibility with the Gamecube.


It should but most f the homebrew appears to be ported into the wii


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Mar 28, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> It should but most f the homebrew appears to be ported into the wii


Yeah, just asking, as I have a gamecube, memory card, homebrewed Wii, and the Wind Waker.  So I don't _need _it to work, I just thought it would be pretty cool!

EDIT:  What I mean is I have the proper setup!


----------



## FIX94 (Mar 28, 2016)

Logan Pockrus said:


> Just out of curiosity, do these exploits work on the Wii?  I ask because (obviously) the Wii has backwards compatibility with the Gamecube.


the wii gamecube mode is exactly the same as a gamecube but it wont really do much since you cant access the wii hardware or install the homebrew channel like that.


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Mar 28, 2016)

FIX94 said:


> the wii gamecube mode is exactly the same as a gamecube but it wont really do much since you cant access the wii hardware or install the homebrew channel like that.


True, just wondering!  Just got through writing another post addressing that one about 45 seconds ago!


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Mar 28, 2016)

It's amazing someone's still doing something 15 years later for a console that was so close to failing! I loved the GCN and it deserves more respect


----------



## Madridi (Mar 28, 2016)

FIX94 said:


> I'm surprised somebody actually bothered mentioning it at all to be honest since its for such a old console but cool I guess. Also personally I still use my cube fairly regular with swiss and retroarch, cant beat having near pixel perfect 8-bit and 16-bit console emulation on a crt with a rgb cable and a good gc controller


Old or not, it's still one of my favourite consoles (if not my favourite)


----------



## Hypnotizing (Mar 29, 2016)

nice to see the old cube get some love, can we run backups with these exploits?


----------



## xtheman (Mar 29, 2016)

Hypnotizing said:


> nice to see the old cube get some love, can we run backups with these exploits?


They say "backups" They mean "pirated games"


----------



## Hypnotizing (Mar 29, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> They say "backups" They mean "pirated games"


 Whatever you wanna call them , it would be nice to play some games in my old console.


----------



## regnad (Mar 29, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Our beloved moderator and member @FIX94 over at gc-forver.com has cooked up some amazing new exploits for the Gamecube!
> 
> For years, Phantasy Star Online + a BBA was the ONLY exploit to load homebrew code on the cube.
> Ofcourse, AR discs with SD Geckos also worked but it wasn't a game exploit.
> ...



I don't know the first thing about GC hacking.  I assume you need some hardware since there's no SD card or USB port or Internet connection.


----------

